# dog vest



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

does anyone out there that runs beagles use any kind of vest to protect chest, belly and back from thick cover and thorns?if so what kind?thanks:help:


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

the vest will end up being ripped to pieces or it will tangle the dog in the brush. the beagles are made for the brush and briars.

why are you asking though? did your dog get cut up pretty bad or something?

later, dave


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

predatordave said:


> the vest will end up being ripped to pieces or it will tangle the dog in the brush. the beagles are made for the brush and briars.
> 
> why are you asking though? did your dog get cut up pretty bad or something?
> 
> later, dave


 no she's a house dog and family pet along w/hunter her chest gets red and wife freaksout.plus pick out alot of thorns from her.this is my first beagle so i thought if i'm wearing carhartts why not something for her since she goes in thicherthan me.sounds like it could do more harm than good.


----------

